# Crushed Coral or Aragonite Sand?



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

What one would be better? I dont think i will need to give my tank information but if i do, just ask me.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> What one would be better? I dont think i will need to give my tank information but if i do, just ask me.


Depends on what you want with respect to PH and hardness.

The crystalline structure of Aragonite is more stable than the crystalline structure of the calcite in crushed coral.

The crushed coral will produce a higher PH and greater hardness than the Aragonite sand.

TR


----------



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

Which is better for live rock with some corals and fish?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i will use de-ionized water with instant ocean saltmix. Wont that provide the nessicary hardness, buffer, and ph?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You wanr aragonite. CC traps to many waste products in between all the openings. Aragonite is about the perfect size for allowing water circulation without the ability to trap large particulate wast.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, go with the aragonite not the crushed coral. like most, when we started we used cc. it wasnt it there for long before we took it out. and i will never use it or reccommend it to anyone.


----------



## fishiness (Jun 2, 2008)

the thing about the aragonite is that a lot of times you need to use a buffer, they were talking about that more indepth here .

you guys are mentioning different materials, but is there something alive you can put in the tank to cause the same effect?


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

> "Which is better for live rock with some corals and fish?"


Depend which is better for the owner, whether to keep fish or corals or combination of both. Liverocks are separate entity or equivalent to waste factory to keep the fish or corals healthy.


----------

